# Need Recipe for ABT



## bamasmokemeat (Dec 10, 2010)

I am going to smoke some ABT's for the first time this weekend and I need a recipie for them please. I would like one that consist of cream cheese and some type of other cheese. How much of each and how do you know when they are done on the smoker. Thanks!


----------



## placebo (Dec 10, 2010)

May I be so bold to suggest perusing through the multitudes of recipes/posts of ABT's that are already listed here? Like fatties there are no hard fast rules for ingredients and they are pretty hard to mess up. 

Compliments of fellow member Scarbelly:

"Most of the time if you are looking for a recipe or proceedure you should go to the search bar at the top and type in what you need. If no results, go to the _*Main fourms  *_page and scroll down and look at the subject you need help with.  There are different subject headings there to guide you to the right threads.

Example - if you want help smoking a chicken, go the the main page, scroll down and find Poultry then look thru the threads. This will get you info immediately. If you don't find what you need or want to ask for more info post up what you need.

What I see happening more and more is that the newer folks dont use the existing info on the forum and have to sit and wait for one of us to answer their question. Beleive me when I tell you that 90% of what you are going to ask has already been covered in one of these threads.  We are happy to help anytime but reading the forums will give you a wealth of knowledge we can not give you in a single answer."


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 10, 2010)

Lots of info if you just peek around here,it's lotsa fun. WIKIs and the search engine.

Start here:http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/abt-recipes


----------



## sqwib (Dec 10, 2010)

Bama, here's a link to my *ABT page*


----------



## bamasmokemeat (Dec 10, 2010)

Thank you so much for the info. I will let you know how they turn out.


----------



## bamasmokemeat (Dec 10, 2010)

Thank you very much for providing your website. I will let you know how they turn out.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 10, 2010)

Now that swquib guy sure has a nice thing there. Alot of infomation to go with it too.


----------



## bamasmoker (Dec 12, 2010)

BamaSmokeMeat how did they turn out? Lets us know.


----------

